# mums and babys



## lrstanworth (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm moving to marbella for work and my fiancée is wonder is there any mothers and baby's group that she could join to meet new people there.


----------



## Carol5 (Jan 21, 2014)

I know this is an old post but for anybody else wondering about baby groups there are many here. There is a baby/ toddler morning at Kidz Kingdom tuesday and thursday mornings. Galaxia have one on a friday morning. I believe Bouncers in Aloha is good too though I have never been. Funky forrest is lovely too and do really nice food! Slainte in Puerto Banus run a creche on a sunday. Los Arcos have a new toddler playground looks great!


----------

